# 3-21 Maumee Update



## HawkWatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all, I was wondering how the fishing was today? I am making the trip up from columbus and wondered where the fish were at? If they are still down towards White street, at Blue Grass Island, or where along the strip it seems like they have moved... and what colors have been working well. I looked on maumee tackle website and it looks like some nice fish are coming in. Thanks for any and all info!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Today was my first trip to the river, I couldn't fish the lake due to the north winds.I went with my friend from ogf we got there around 7:30 and it was packed. We got a spot along the (tow path) there was a steady bite I caught two and most of the guys near us caught at least 1 fish and a few of them had limits.I seen fish caught on pink,orang,green and black with the number of guys we spent alot of time untangling lines or retying after a snag.
Angler ss


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Ill be down there tomorrow and Tuesday, anyone wanna join me?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

That was a result, of guys letting their drift go just a little too long. Make that way too long. I had jigs bouncing off of my knees, that means your drift is a little too long. That is why we were tangled up all day. But that is part of river fishing, you get tangled and thank the guy that untangled your jig from the three other guys that are balled up in the mess too. We were not in a good area of the tow path, we were right in front of the area with the most snags. Right where I usually end my drift, because of snags. lol That tow path was PACKED today, dont think I have ever seen it that full.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Had three on lost all three...buddy that I was fishin with got his limit, all on white. We were just down river from Schroeders. Two more buddies of mine fishing alittle further down both caught their limits, another nada.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I went up last evening for my first trip of the year Sunday evening it is always calm on Sunday evenings up there as most fishermen are burnt out or needing to travel home. Took my trusty 14 fter with a 8 hp ramped at Maple st ramp at 4:45 puttered on up to the Reynolds Rd bridge. Tied on my bait. Took 10 minutes to find the right drift, lost a rig then, it was GAME ON Bitc&&S. I landed well over 12 walleye, then near dark it was every cast and they were big 20-27 inches. Threw most back but we kept a few for a dinner. Not that they will be there now but they were in my hole last evening, man o man. I watched a lot of folks casting, casting and nothing, when I came to shore some were asking what I was using, had to be treble hooks they thought. Nope all legal gear, but guys if you are not catching anything 2 things could be wrong, 1. you are reeling in too fast, just keep the line tight and super slow. 2 you do not have enough weight on your rig, you have to be down on bottom. If you are scared to loose your rig go to a pond and bobber fish. Figure out where the snags are then cast with heavy weight infront or behind .


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Can you keep six fish this month?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You can keep 50 but only 4 legally, what are you implying ?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Near dark can be when ever you want it to be, legal fishing time is sunset just like duck hunting. Near dark can be like 10 minutes before sunset, boy u guys must be lawyers and silly at that. Nothing illegal being done nor do I have nasty thoughts to try to break any laws. Just a guy that has been fishing the river for 30 years and has watched the fads come and go. I just stick with what works for me, it may not be for u but it works for me.


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Weekender#1 said:


> Near dark can be when ever you want it to be, legal fishing time is sunset just like duck hunting. Near dark can be like 10 minutes before sunset, boy u guys must be lawyers and silly at that. Nothing illegal being done nor do I have nasty thoughts to try to break any laws. Just a guy that has been fishing the river for 30 years and has watched the fads come and go. I just stick with what works for me, it may not be for u but it works for me.


They are simply asking why you kept 6 fish.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

His original post said WE kept a few for dinner. I would think he had someone with him.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Knowledge is power. Its also a few more bucks in your pocket.
Make yourself aware of the seasonal regulations in place from March 1st to April 30.
*Limit is 4fish 15 inches or more.Put a marker on your rod 16 inches up from the butt. 
*Fishing is from sunrise to sunset everyday.

-Here's a calendar with sunrise and sunset times.Print it and put it in your truck or camper. 

My Old Man always told me Ignorance to the law is no excuse.

I'm sure the DNR feels the same way. 

Two of his other sayings were...The law has spoken and END OF STORY!


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job on the eyes and finding your nitch. Like I said the other day on the other post. Theres never a post on this site with 100% positive or "GOOD JOB "someone does not read the post right or is just plain in a slump. Who knows? Any way good job again on the fish.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

was up on the maumee from tuesday until sunday, nothing pulled teus thru thurs with only one hook up, lost it, friday the school came in, was at white street and three of us pulled limits one other with 3 another with 2. saturday the fish moved up to the ford street area unfortunatly i started at white street again nothing there moved up on the tow path and got into fsh. fishing was on fire in the morning died off around 11 and picked up again abou 45 minute efore sunset. fished bluegrass on sunday anticipating the fish moving up like they did the nite before and man was i right. hooked one and lost it and nothing else in the first hour of light. then started rolling fish. lost one trying to net it, landed one, lost another trying to net it. then started hooking fish and losing them about 15 seconds into hookup. figured out there was an submerged tree after losing about 4 fish on it. had my limit at 1045. had my dad up there from tues to thursday and no fish to show for it, called him friday sayin gthey were in he came back up for saturday and finally got his first maumee run 'eyes. he ended getting 3 on sat. after all the times he had took me fishing and putting me on fish it was nice for me to put him on fish for a change


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

first is white street morning fish from thursday. second is my dad with his first maumee river eye, lunchtime, he got three that day. third is ford street in the afternoon-packed. last is my fish from sunday. good ol' clarence said that i was the first person he saw walk of the island with a limit yesterday. sucks spring break is over cuz now ill be a weekend warrior up there joining the weekend circus. WARRREYE!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice job crg!!! Way to put your dad on the fish! Memories like that will last forever!! :Banane35:


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

nice pics, those walleye look tasty


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I went up last evening for my first trip of the year Sunday evening it is always calm on Sunday evenings up there as most fishermen are burnt out or needing to travel home. Took my trusty 14 fter with a 8 hp ramped at Maple st ramp at 4:45 puttered on up to the Reynolds Rd bridge. Tied on my bait. Took 10 minutes to find the right drift, lost a rig then, it was GAME ON Bitc&&S. *I landed well over 12 walleye*, then *near dark *it was every cast and they were big 20-27 inches. Threw most back but_* we *_kept a few for a dinner. Not that they will be there now but they were in my hole last evening, man o man. I watched a lot of folks casting, casting and nothing, when I came to shore some were asking what I was using, had to be treble hooks they thought.* Nope all legal gear*, but guys if you are not catching anything 2 things could be wrong, 1*. you are reeling in too fast, just keep the line tight and super slow. 2 you do not have enough weight on your rig, you have to be down on bottom.* _If you are scared to loose your rig go to a pond and bobber fish_. Figure out where the snags are then cast with heavy weight infront or behind .


C'mon guys...just because Weekender#1 has 6 fish in a picture in his signature, said he fished right up until dark, failed to identify what he caught his fish with, made fun of those who were not catching fish, assumed they thought he was fishing illegally, offered 2 wingdinger hot tips for river fishing, then topped it all off by insulting anyone who struggles to catch fish by telling them to go fish in a pond with a bobber....

Doesn't mean he wasn't trying to help.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Im not intending to hijack this thread but does anyone know what the river will be like this Sunday. Me and my friend are hoping to get up unless I have baseball. Thanks to any reply.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

midoh39 said:


> Im not intending to hijack this thread but does anyone know what the river will be like this Sunday. Me and my friend are hoping to get up unless I have baseball. Thanks to any reply.


If the weather forecast holds I would say it should be pretty good. PM me before you head up and I'll let you know how the rest of the week goes


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

BFG said:


> C'mon guys...just because Weekender#1 has 6 fish in a picture in his signature, said he fished right up until dark, failed to identify what he caught his fish with, made fun of those who were not catching fish, assumed they thought he was fishing illegally, offered 2 wingdinger hot tips for river fishing, then topped it all off by insulting anyone who struggles to catch fish by telling them to go fish in a pond with a bobber....
> 
> Doesn't mean he wasn't trying to help.


All of that is a matter what your interpertation of what the rules are. When I made the long walk back tonight well past time there were 2 guys still fishing. I said "hey guys you know you are fishing well past time right"??

Their reply "Yes we know"


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

swantucky said:


> All of that is a matter what your interpertation of what the rules are. When I made the long walk back tonight well past time there were 2 guys still fishing. I said "hey guys you know you are fishing well past time right"??
> 
> Their reply "Yes we know"


That will be the same morons crying because the GW is a jerk and they got tickets..........


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

revpilot said:


> That will be the same morons crying because the GW is a jerk and they got tickets..........


I walked another 5 minutes and saw two more guys fishing....I just kept walking. If a fish or two is worth $90 then they can have their fun. That is what they clipped the last guy I warned about fishing too late. I am almost to the point where I just let people do what they want to do. I saw three guys putting all of their fish on the same stringer........I never said a word. All I will say is if you come and fish the Maumee and are unsure of the rules, ask somebody. Otherwise feel free to add to the local economy in a way you had not planned


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My gosh guys u get all worked up over nothing, what is your problem. I did not fish late, was I to post at 7:37 PM the fish turned on, heck I dont know what time it was, as long as I know I am legal, I don't worry. And how many fish are on my counter, what did I get yours, probably. Half of you act like Jr cops, shut the heck up, u are looking for illegal activity when there was none. I have added and erased several lines here, just dont need the trouble from cry babies. BFG you are a real ringer. Every thing I said you look for trouble. Get back to your quilting.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> BFG you are a real ringer


Dude...I am on YOUR side.....LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh...and to add to the fun...I saw no less than 5 guys fishing in front of Orleans last night as I went over the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge...at 8:00pm...

DOH!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

there were people having beers, barbequeing and having a bonfire the other night by fort meigs. not gonna lie, looked like hell of a time! i was almost going to join them just because i thought that anybody that does that in such a public place, it had to be legal but i guess its not. wonder if they got caught?


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> there were people having beers, barbequeing and having a bonfire the other night by fort meigs. not gonna lie, looked like hell of a time! i was almost going to join them just because i thought that anybody that does that in such a public place, it had to be legal but i guess its not. wonder if they got caught?


 Thirty years ago it would have been legal. Man I miss the old days.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

OhioMadMan said:


> Thirty years ago it would have been legal. Man I miss the old days.


man i feel you! looked like a really good time! i can just imagine that. night fishing while i have a cooler with beer and the grill going with some steaks. my grandpa tells me that his dad use to take a boat with a net in erie and come out with around 200 perch and 50+ walleye every week and that it was considered poor mans food back then. why is it illegal? is it because people took it too far and got stupid with it?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm sure the cooking out and tailgating would be fine as long as there wasn't any alcohol involved. A lot of places have open container laws which usually coincide with public intoxication laws. Why is it illegal? Because there is always that one guy or small group that gets out of control and ruins it for everyone else. Sometimes we'll bring the portable grill and some venison back straps and other goodies and have a tailgate lunch if we're going to make a long day of it. But we never include beer or liquor not while wading that river. I would imagine most times no one would say anything if your just grilling up some lunch. But if your boozing it up I am certain your gonna be asked to leave at the very least.


----------

